# dry spring.... mild winter.... tons of birds???



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

now knowing that we had a very dry spring last year and the winter was very mild.... i would be thinking that there should be about twice as many birds as last year.... with a lot of jakes though! but I am not hearing the gobbling that I did last year! I have only heard 5 different birds this year that I can confirm were different birds... and one of them I can't even hunt! now I know they said it was going to be a good forecast.... what is everyone else hearing.... sound good where your at?????


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

Hey Jiggin'fool are you hearing those birds in Brimfield? I live on Cline Rd. and was just wondering how many birds are around her. I saw 3 hens on Powderwill Rd. early one morning. They were just inside the fence at KSU golf course.


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

no nothing around here!!! there are some in brimfield! my buddies can hunt carter lumber land and they own quite a bit in brimfield and they have been seeing a flock of 7 birds each year and looks like this year there is a jake mixed in with the pack! not enough to start hunting by any means! I have heard them out at westbranch! I went down south today.... heard 7 or 8 different birds.... good to hear a few... although they are going to get pounded next monday!


----------



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

I was just looking over the forcast for turkey populations for WV and Penn. They are both had a 40% drop in hatch rate last spring. I can not find anything on Ohio populations yet.


----------

